# First Bacon Attempt - Suggestions Appreciated!



## jakeanderton920 (Dec 23, 2011)

So, I have bought a pork belly, roughly 55 lbs, and am going to get it into a brine starting next week.

I am looking for some advice on the brine (dry/wet) and any curing techniques to get this baby started off on the right foot.

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the one many of us use.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-wet-curing-brine


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is how I do mine,using Pops brine recipe..

Click on the url>>>> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111573/here-s-my-easy-to-make-bacon-step-by-step#post_693843

Have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## big casino (Dec 23, 2011)

55lbs of porkbelly for your first attempt? or is there a decimal point missing?  there are alot of educated baconologists here I am sure  you will be their advice soon


----------



## jakeanderton920 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, I have seen Pops recipe and that is at the top of my list to try.   Any preference on wood, hickory, apple, mixture and what is the best temp for cold smoking these?

55lbs of prok belly is not a typo. I decided to buy that amount because I received a much better price, it came to $1.89 per lbs.


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

Just my 2 cents worth here.

55# is a bunch for your first attempt. I speak from experience, not with bacon but another ,meat. I learned to do a  small amount on first try that way if it was a flop I didn't loose much. I'd freeze some and do a small amount.


----------



## jakeanderton920 (Dec 26, 2011)

sprky said:


> Just my 2 cents worth here.
> 
> 55# is a bunch for your first attempt. I speak from experience, not with bacon but another ,meat. I learned to do a  small amount on first try that way if it was a flop I didn't loose much. I'd freeze some and do a small amount.




Agreed. I only intend to do a single pound three different ways to see what I like. Then work on the rest of it.


----------



## jakeanderton920 (Dec 27, 2011)

So, the cure I picked up from the local butcher works out this way:

4lbs (64oz) of water to .5lbs cure and .5lbs cure to 5lbs of meat.

So, this being said, could I follow Pops Wet brine, but substitute the cure he uses for my own even though the amount in his recipe is less than the butcher is telling m to use?

The cure time the butcher recommended was 5-6 days, whereas Pops calls for 8-10?


----------



## big casino (Dec 27, 2011)

so in other words if you had 10lb you would double that?

was there any other type of salts and or sugars in the brine the butcher suggested?

I don't know about that, usually the cure time and the cure amounts are specific to the type of cure and the method you are using to cure


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

You should not mix the directions for using cure. Pops recipe uses cure#1. Since you got the cure from the butcher & he gave you instructions for his cure I would follow them. If you want to use Pops recipe just order some cure #1 on the internet. I get mine at http://www.sausagemaker.com/.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

First off welcome Jake to SMF. You need to stop into Roll Call and properly introduce yourself and your equipment. Now for your bacon 55 lbs is alot to start out on. I would recommend that you freeze some of it maybe leave out one slab and brine it or maybe use the dry meathod (this is the one I use) and when you have it down then thaw and do the rest of it. That could be a costly mistake if you mess up all 55 lbs. We all mess up here. I use tender quick on my dry cure. To me it has a better flavr the using cure #1 (pink salt) I also use a mixture of other spices with my cure. Like raw sugar some cajun seasonings and then some others as I see fit or in the mood for. So giv eit a shot and let us know how thigs go and don't forget the Q-View please.


----------

